# The Value Of Ecigssa Thanks To You!



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

estimated worth, 
$ 19,031

How much can it make from ad revenue:
$ 60 / day
$ 1,800 / month
$ 21,600 / year

Website Traffic
4,044 visitors / day
121,320 visitors / month
1,455,840 visitors / year
20,054 pageviews / day
601,620 pageviews / month
7,219,440 pageviews / year
Alexa Rank: 409,302

http://www.worthofweb.com/website-value/ecigssa.co.za

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

However, because I care about the community I will keep those messy ads away!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/3/14)

Nice one @Gizmo got something special going with this forum.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (26/3/14)

lovely stuff @Gizmo


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> However, because I care about the community I will keep those messy ads away!



If you can get money for them I would take it Gizmo... before you know it the data traffic charges will be way up... and that's not even taking in your time and expertise in keeping the forums running!

I've seen this happen on 2 bass fishing forums before... the traffic climbs to a point where the hosting company starts asking for some serious cash...

So if you are asking my advice on the matter then I would offer Vendors ads spot for hard cash finish and klaar! By all means put the money into a forums account or something but as noble as it is doing something for the love of it... money talks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

I was thinking of a donations system when we get to that point. But I will see.. My current server costs are R1500 per a month which I will gladly cover however, once it gets bigger I may need a donation system in place like forums like carbonite.co.za does.


----------



## vaalboy (26/3/14)

I'm with Rob on this one. I don't dig pop up ad's etc. but if it helps sustaining the board then I'm all for it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> I was thinking of a donations system when we get to that point. But I will see.. My current server costs are R1500 per a month which I will gladly cover however, once it gets bigger I may need a donation system in place like forums like carbonite.co.za does.



Exactly! I would say take ad revenue now and hopefully build up a kitty! Donation systems don't work as well... at least with ad revenue you are giving vendors REAL VALUE to a target market. Hey we may even enjoy some vaping adverts! Please consider it Giz!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mklops (26/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> I'm with Rob on this one. I don't dig pop up ad's etc. but if it helps sustaining the board then I'm all for it


 
I dont know if it will be possible, but maybe try keeping the ads purely vape related?

Maybe even approach big some of the brands specifically like Kanger or innokin. Im not a marketing expert so I dont know if this will be possible but it is just a thought...


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> I was thinking of a donations system when we get to that point. But I will see.. My current server costs are R1500 per a month which I will gladly cover however, once it gets bigger I may need a donation system in place like forums like carbonite.co.za does.



In my opinion this is a better idea. The clean look and feel of this site contributes to why it's so successful and enjoyable. I remember Facebook before the ads.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (26/3/14)

I don't mind vape gear & e-juice adds at all even if they pop-up or down, as long as this forum can go on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

I think on ECF the resellers pay an annual fee. And one can become a supporting member for R100 per year. No ads there.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> In my opinion this is a better idea. The clean look and feel of this site contributes to why it's so successful and enjoyable. I remember Facebook before the ads.



I hear you big time... however with donation systems it tends to be like the rest of real life.. a few people step up to the plate and the rest don't.


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

Also a good idea Matthee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Matthee said:


> I think on ECF the resellers pay an annual fee. And one can become a supporting member for R100 per year. No ads there.



A great idea! I just wonder how many supporting members we will get? Based on the quality of members so far it may well be a workable plan!


----------



## Riaz (26/3/14)

i wouldnt mind the ads either, as long as the forum keeps going

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/3/14)

Ad revenue would make the forum self sustainable and pay for a lot of tshirts caps and jackets  it is something to seriously consider in the future. Especially to cover data costs. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Ad revenue would make the forum self sustainable and pay for a lot of tshirts caps and jackets  it is something to seriously consider in the future. Especially to cover data costs.



Yeah Baby! T-Shirts and Caps! Yeah!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/3/14)

why dont we rather sell Ecigssa Merchandise.

I have seen it on another vape forum and it pumps!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> why dont we rather sell Ecigssa Merchandise.



You mean like an ecigssa pro starter kit with the profits going to the forum fund? Now that's a fine idea as Forrest would say!


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> why dont we rather sell Ecigssa Merchandise.
> 
> I have seen it on another vape forum and it pumps!



...or do you mean caps and t-shirts?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/3/14)

Something like that and shirts etc. http://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/forums/ they do merch. and ads and donations lol but I think we could do just donations and merchandise


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> ...or do you mean caps and t-shirts?



Ahhhhhh that would be even a better idea... and I'm sure what Stroods meant! I'm so DOWN with that idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Something like that and shirts etc. http://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/forums/ they do merch. and ads and donations lol but I think we could do just donations and merchandise



YES! Do it Stroods! Do it now!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/3/14)

will start working on it tonight


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

Ok great we will work on merchandise and I will implement a donate button so long, for those of you wish to be soo kind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> will start working on it tonight



Awesome Stroods! I want to wear merchandise proudly!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/3/14)

what about this one for the girls  @Frenzy @Melinda @GeoJane @Poppie Still looking for more ideas to play around with.

This is just the base idea i stole off google then we will put the Ecigssa logo on the sleeve or something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frenzy (26/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> what about this one for the girls  @Frenzy @Melinda @GeoJane @Poppie Still looking for more ideas to play around with.
> 
> This is just the base idea i stole off google then we will put the Ecigssa logo on the sleeve or something
> 
> View attachment 2497


 The design is great. All different colours


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/3/14)

a quick mockup I did for the guys


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/3/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (26/3/14)

Awesome Stroodie! That looks great.


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

I want one that says "can I suck on your e pipe" With a picture of a granny baking cookies 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

I love the girls design! I want that one too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/3/14)

Did a guys version of it @Rob Fisher  black one still playing 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> I want one that says "can I suck on your e pipe" With a picture of a granny baking cookies
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk




Your wish is my command  will do one later

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

I still love the slogan...

Kiss me!
I don't taste like an Ashtray!
I Vape!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I still love the slogan...
> 
> Kiss me!
> I don't taste like an Ashtray!
> I Vape!



Will be done too  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Also...

Proud to be part
of the Vapour
Revolution.

And

Vaping beats
Smoking
Anytime!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (26/3/14)

I'm a VAPIST above this:

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

Ah shit I forgot about i'm a vapist. That also is a must lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

The most critical factor is that the shirts need to be really high quality no matter what the price! Otherwise it will be one wash and then used as rags...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (26/3/14)

Some cool ones I saw. Last on with the ecigssa info.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Some cool ones I saw. Last on with the ecigssa info.



Love the It's not smoke it's Vapour one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/3/14)

*"You Got a Light?"

*Picture of a guy with PLUMES coming from his mouth*

"Nope"*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Evil (26/3/14)

I posted it once before and I'll post it again, "I'm a Master Vapor" 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/3/14)

Dr Evil said:


> I posted it once before and I'll post it again, "I'm a Master Vapor"



Noticed it in your title yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (26/3/14)

How about "Eat, Sleep, Vape, Repeat"?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (26/3/14)

Even "Darth Vaper"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (26/3/14)

How a bout Betty Boob with a e-cig in her hand








??






??


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

I have setup the donation system in the meantime.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/goals/keep-ecigssa-alive.1/

any donations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/3/14)

We have also discussed how the merch is going to work  We are going to start with T-shirts at first with a few different designs for men and ladies.

Will have them finalized asap. thanks for the awesome ideas so far everybody

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> I have setup the donation system in the meantime.
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/goals/keep-ecigssa-alive.1/
> 
> any donations would be greatly appreciated!



It works!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

Aw thanks soo much Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

I am not too focused on the Goal amount but any bit helps.. That helps pay for cloudlinux + cpnginx for the month atleast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> I am not too focused on the Goal amount but any bit helps.. That helps pay for cloudlinux + cpnginx for the month atleast



@Gizmo is it possible to change into SA Rand? Not serious but would be nice.


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> I have setup the donation system in the meantime.
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/goals/keep-ecigssa-alive.1/
> 
> any donations would be greatly appreciated!


Salaries for administrators included?.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Gizmo is it possible to change into SA Rand? Not serious but would be nice.



Im not sure, these kind of things are hard to code unfortunately and ZAR is not really a popular currency. I just bought this extension.. If there is a demand I will ask the maker of the script how much it would cost to integrate with payfast instead.

http://xenforo.com/community/resources/donation-manager.385/


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Im not sure, these kind of things are hard to code unfortunately and ZAR is not really a popular currency.



Kewl.... I can live with dollars.


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

@Matthee you always welcome to discounts at vapeking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (26/3/14)

Yes the donation system does work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

devdev said:


> Yes the donation system does work!



Good man!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

Wow thanks guys! On the flip side should we make another donate button for Afriville? It will go to the same account unfortunately but I can always see how much we received for afriville and then transfer to dev?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (26/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Wow thanks guys! On the flip side should we make another donate button for Afriville? It will go to the same account unfortunately but I can always see how much we received for afriville and then transfer to dev?



Dude that is exactly what I was thinking as well!!!

That would be pretty awesome


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

Lets do it!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

Whats the goal amount?


----------



## devdev (26/3/14)

Difficult to say at this stage.

Will need to check with the guys if we are going for the end goal, or goals in phases

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

I set $900 for now?


----------



## devdev (26/3/14)

Is it possible to reflect the amount we have already collected?


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

There is a option to manually add donation?


----------



## devdev (26/3/14)

Yes, I think that would work out.

Can we collect donations without having set a goal?


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

Yes you can


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

No we can't actually just tried

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (26/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> I want one that says "can I suck on your e pipe" With a picture of a granny baking cookies
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


im with giz on this one

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

Oooo a quiet no fuss donation just made... good one @thekeeperza !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (30/3/14)

Thanks for all the donations guys..


----------



## Metal Liz (30/4/14)

mmm...  what happened to the tshirt ideas...?  i want one hahaha

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jebula999 (9/9/15)

Bumpidy Bump,

Anyone still keen on the T-Shirt idea?


----------



## Buan Stanley (10/9/15)

I like be the tshirt and snap back cap idea where do I order


Take me to the clouds


----------



## BuzzGlo (11/9/15)

keen on a t shirt, or some apparel that says i vape and i'm proud of it. (Aside from the mod and cloud of vape that follows me around )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stompi3 (11/9/15)

Gizmo said:


> However, because I care about the community I will keep those messy ads away!


I don't mind adds, I understand the point behind them, We all need to make a living so why not share it, I use adds on my YouTube account and if you can't be patient enough to wait 5 or 10 seconds to skip a add... You have a problem and you should get off your computer or phone you don't have time... And that is the most valuable asset hahahahaha 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## stompi3 (11/9/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Ad revenue would make the forum self sustainable and pay for a lot of tshirts caps and jackets  it is something to seriously consider in the future. Especially to cover data costs.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Maybe even contribute to courier costs then you could maybe offer a free delivery service -  one step ahead of other suppliers this would Def get your stock turn going lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/9/15)

stompi3 said:


> Maybe even contribute to courier costs then you could maybe offer a free delivery service - one step ahead of other suppliers this would Def get your stock turn going lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


So the clothing thing was done and sold from VK who I do not support. So no tshirt for me and no clue on whether the funds from sales went into the forum. A select few got free goodies. So it was pulled off rather badly imho.


----------



## stompi3 (11/9/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> So the clothing thing was done and sold from VK who I do not support. So no tshirt for me and no clue on whether the funds from sales went into the forum. A select few got free goodies. So it was pulled off rather badly imho.


Heya, I would not know. May have been poor stock control and accounting lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buan Stanley (11/9/15)

It needs to be well controlled


Take me to the clouds


----------



## BumbleBee (11/9/15)

Well the good news is that we have designed a new range of ecigssa apparel. We just need to work out the logistics. How do you guys think they should be distributed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (11/9/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I still love the slogan...
> 
> Kiss me!
> I don't taste like an Ashtray!
> I Vape!


Mine would be ... I taste like Ambrosia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/9/15)

Ashley A said:


> Mine would be ... I taste like Ambrosia


Hey... I don't think we're allowed to make any references here to Skyblue  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (11/9/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Hey... I don't think we're allowed to make any references here to Skyblue
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Thats not true @r0gue z0mbie


----------



## rogue zombie (11/9/15)

Silver said:


> Thats not true @r0gue z0mbie


Ye i know. Im being silly, ignore me.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (11/9/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ye i know. Im being silly, ignore me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Ok, no worries


----------



## Ashley A (11/9/15)

I didn't but that would be weird of we cant talk about our liquids or gear.

Even worse if a noob is looking for certain gear, flavour profile at a certain price, or an item that isn't in stock elsewhere and you couldn't tell them because it's a non-advertising vendor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Well the good news is that we have designed a new range of ecigssa apparel. We just need to work out the logistics. How do you guys think they should be distributed?


Free to forum members at a organized vape meet or for sale at all supporting vendors willing to stock them, but then the proceeds go straight into the forum to fund something else for the community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stompi3 (12/9/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> It needs to be well controlled
> 
> 
> Take me to the clouds







have a cloud 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

